# Weight of 2007 S-Works Tarmac Frame & Fork



## GreyhoundGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

I've got a quick question I'm hoping you can help with. What's the weight of a 2007 S-Works Tarmac SL frameset (no seat post, saddle, or stem). Standard items (bolts for water cages, etc) accepted.

-GG


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I have an '08... never bothered weighing the frame. The complete bike is 15.5 lbs.

Specialized reports the the frame, fork, S-Works crankset and bottom bracket for the '07 to be 1915 g. I seem to recall the frame only being about 1150 g.


----------



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> I have an '08... never bothered weighing the frame. The complete bike is 15.5 lbs.
> 
> Specialized reports the the frame, fork, S-Works crankset and bottom bracket for the '07 to be 1915 g. I seem to recall the frame only being about 1150 g.


15.5 sounds about right. Mine is about 15.4 with Look carbon keo pedals. So if the frame is 1150 and the new SL3 frame I hear is approx 900...wow...250 grams saved! Nice.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mine is 14.9 with Red and speedplays. 1/2 pound less for an SL3 would be cool.


----------

